# Baby mouse brought in by cat



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a baby mouse that was brought in by my cat about 3 hours ago. I put it into a box thinking it was nearly dead as my other cat was tormenting it. When I checked it a little while later it was sitting up but still looking poorly. It is still alive now but very sleepy. Not sure what to do with it, it is obviously very young so I don't want to just release it. What food should I offer it? Should I try and syringe it water or anything? I'm not expecting it to survive but feel I should try and help it just incase


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

give it back to the cat its a free meal


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

wind1 said:


> I have a baby mouse that was brought in by my cat about 3 hours ago. I put it into a box thinking it was nearly dead as my other cat was tormenting it. When I checked it a little while later it was sitting up but still looking poorly. It is still alive now but very sleepy. Not sure what to do with it, it is obviously very young so I don't want to just release it. What food should I offer it? Should I try and syringe it water or anything? I'm not expecting it to survive but feel I should try and help it just incase


I am probably a bit late but I would try an wildlife hospital.
Did the little one survive?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

One of mine brought in a whole nest of baby mice once which were too young to go out. I put them in a huge sweety jar with alsorts of food - seeds/nuts, a grape for moisture, they'll eat anything really except salty foods. They stayed in the jar for a week until they were all pinging about like little fleas and I let them go in a nice old fashioned hedgerow. 
Most mice though won't survive cats catching them, even if there are no obvious injuries they often have internal ones, so will go sleepy and slowly die. My usual cat casualties get a couple of hours in a warm dark box in a tea towel and half a grape, if they are going to survive they will be bouncing again, if they are still the same or very unresponsive then I bump them off as they never do come round. Good luck with your little mouse though!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I had lots of mice and voles brought in when I had cats. They often die from internal injuries, but I also had many that survived. I had a glass tank in the kitchen and put them in there, with bedding and food (grains and fruit) and a dish of water. As voles and wood mice make winter chambers with food stores, any caught in winter would be homeless and destitute if just put back outside, so I kept them until spring. They quickly became accustomed to me though I didn't handle them - and put them out as soon as possible in spring with a stash of food to keep them going.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You have a good heart.


----------

